# Best state schools in Edinburgh/Best areas to live?!!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
My husband and I are having a deja vu moment and trying to decide (again) whether to move to Bristol (we lived there last summer) or to Edinburgh (only ever visited, but have lots of family in Newcastle).
We have a high school aged daughter who would benefit from the free higher education in Scotland (if that is still offered 4 years from now!) and we have heard there aren't the over-crowding issues so often found in places like Bristol (that was very stressful!).
I would LOVE:clap2: to hear some opinions/tips about schools and neighbourhoods in Edinburgh!
Cheers,
Beth


----------

